
Ask HN: What are your favorite tools? - rayalez
What are the best tools you have discovered that help you to code, write, think, and be productive?
======
rayalez
Here's the tools I want to share:

\- [http://draw.io](http://draw.io) \- a brilliant diagram editor, it really
helps me to organize my ideas. I use it to visualize my thoughts, to me it's
like a more covenient alternative to mindmaps. It's also amazing for making
mockups.

\- [http://gingkoapp.com](http://gingkoapp.com) \- an incredible tool that I
have recently discovered, it combines mindmapping and text editing, allowing
to organize information in several layers. It is amazing for writing and
coming up with ideas.

\- Spacemacs. Spacemacs is a customized version of emacs, and it's what I use
for programming, note taking, general text editing. I also highly recommend
org-mode for todo lists, etc.

\- i3wm - a window manager for linux. It helps me to organize my workspace, I
wrote more on it here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12724281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12724281)

\- ArtStation - my favorite Chrome extension, every time I open a new tab it
shows me beautiful digital art. It's simple, but I'm surprised at how much
this thing improves my life.

\- TracknShare - an iOS app that I use to track my daily habits. I've been
using it for years, it really helps me to focus and to gradually develop
useful habits. (I wrote a post about it here:
[http://orangemind.io/post/habits](http://orangemind.io/post/habits))

Other iOS apps that I use regularly and that became indispensable to me:

\- Editorial for text editing.

\- Focus Keeper - pomodoro timer.

\- Mr. Reader - RSS reader.

\- Audible - for audiobooks.

\- Overcast - for podcasts.

------
doubt_me
A sane (not resource heavy) alternative for ad blocking

This is all I use and need

1\. [https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix](https://github.com/gorhill/uMatrix)
\- Breaks websites, learn how to use it correctly

2\. [https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger)

------
happycodework
Some windows productivity tools... couldn't work without them

    
    
        Windowpadder.ahk, Launchy, allsnap
        taekwindow, Virtuawin, dexpot

